# Twisted limb



## lonesome dove (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a buddy of mine give me an old Bear recurve to hunt with. The lower limb is twisted (a little). Is there any way to straighten it - or someplace to send it to and get it -untwisted?


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 10, 2010)

lonesome dove said:


> I had a buddy of mine give me an old Bear recurve to hunt with. The lower limb is twisted (a little). Is there any way to straighten it - or someplace to send it to and get it -untwisted?





Look around on here and there were several tips on how to untwist one, 

I have a mid 70's Bear grizzly that the top and bottom limbs are twisted in diffrent directions.  I gently twist both limbs the opposite directions  till they look almost straight and shoot away with it, A small twist is not much to worry about, gently twist it the oppsite direction a few times and it should be close to Straight afterwards.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 11, 2010)

What if it's more than a "little" twist? Is the bow no good or is there hope?
El


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 11, 2010)

I've seen some pretty bad twist straightened out. Some folks twist in the opposite direction past straight then leave the bow strung a while. Might take more than one attempt.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know if this is what caused it or not, but the guy that gave it to me said that was strung backwards and hung in his basement for over 10 years.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 11, 2010)

lonesome dove said:


> I don't know if this is what caused it or not, but the guy that gave it to me said that was strung backwards and hung in his basement for over 10 years.




I leave mine string all the time, Backwards won't hurt them, 
Probably from being strung without using a stringer. If just twisting the opposite direction doesn't work Take a hair dryer to the limb and heat it some then do the same twist to it.  they will straighten up for a while and may or may not twist again. All depends.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks BK! I might have to try that hair dryer trick!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 11, 2010)

there was a very good article in traditional bowhunter magazine a while back on how to remove a twist from the limbs. it was written by scott westbock,  a regular contributer from IL. 
 if you run the twisted limb under very warm, but not hot water, from under the tap for a few minutes. twist the bad limb by hand, opposite the twist to remove it. dry the limbs and string the bow and pull it to draw several times. visually check for the twist and repeat the process until the twist is removed. it usually will come out in just a few trys and he claims he has shot bows after removing the twist for many years without them returning.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good reason to go shopping for a new bow.... Can't ever have too many toys...


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 11, 2010)

If you use heat, make sure it is cool before stringing up.  
Dan


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks dan, i was just signing on to tell the folks to run the corrected limb under cold water to recool the bow and to make the correction made hold.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 14, 2010)

*.*



dadsbuckshot said:


> Sounds like a good reason to go shopping for a new bow.... Can't ever have too many toys...



This will be my 1st year bowhunting traditional. It is addictive! I'm ready for a NICE new (to me) bow, but my wallet isn't.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bad luck indeed! I bought two vintage bows off E-bay and both were in great shape. And of course to keep them that way I always use a bow stringer, don't leave them too long in a hot vehicle, etc. Don't let this experience turn you away from buying bows online - it's a very affordable way to buy classic bows. Downside is you can't shoot them first.

My Bear Cub (semi-recurve) is LOUD and fish-tails arrows compared to my Bear Tigercat, but I shoot it to keep my form together so I don't wear out my Tigercat too much. I wouldn't part with my Tigercat for the world - unless it was in trade for a brand new Bear Grizzly.


----------

